

Yahoo CEO + EBAY + FAKE Degree = totally awesome - akuchlous
http://nexthotstartup.com/2012/05/04/yahoo-ceo-computer-science-degree-from-ebay-image/

======
rsbrothers
Education does not matter! talent is important to run a company.

